# Twin turbos - preferably steel standard ones



## Primerapowa (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi guys,

My 32 GTR has broken a ceramic turbine off of one of it's stock turbos and I wasn't planning on getting a pair of 2860-7's just yet.

I don't really want to replace it with a second hand ceramic one and am looking at getting mine rebuilt with steel wheels.

Has anyone got a pair of steel wheel rebuilt ones or anything else of interest?

I'm not looking to up the power of the car much currently, but something that could do 400bhp would be nice future proofing.

Cheers

Ben


----------



## blubox (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi Ben, it be might a good idea to state your budget both used in good condition and rebuilt ones. Cheers


----------



## Primerapowa (Jul 23, 2011)

Hiya,

Yeah no problem, I'm looking at the £5-800 bracket which pretty much covers steel rebuilt ones.

I know one 2860-7 is £800 but I'm just after a bit of a budget setup to tide me over for a couple of years without getting it mapped on a pair of new 2860-7's but also to avoid another ceramic failing.

Thanks

Ben


----------



## Cal3533 (Sep 12, 2015)

I've got a pair of turbos I've taken off my 32 since I'm upgrading it all. no idea if they're steel or ceramic wheel'd though! Can send some photos over if you're interested?


----------



## zimmersquirt (Aug 30, 2014)

Talk to Liam at Midland Turbo , he's done a fair few for me now including a 60 trim comp in the .46 housing for a stealth high flow setup


----------



## Primerapowa (Jul 23, 2011)

zimmersquirt said:


> Talk to Liam at Midland Turbo , he's done a fair few for me now including a 60 trim comp in the .46 housing for a stealth high flow setup


OK cheers will do.


----------

